# tabellen nach unten verschieben



## Crasy-Striker (15. Januar 2006)

joar also ich hab mit ph n weblayout gebastelt und gesilced ..
 so nun zu meiner frage 
 immer wenn ich zuviel text in das mittlere textfeld reinschreib verrücken sich die kompletten tabellen .. wie bekommt man hin das sich die mittlere tabelle nach unten rückt 
 und die linke bzw rechte tabelle auch und das dann keine lücken entstehen und alles versetzt is .. verwirrend ich weiß aber weiß nicht wie ich das erklären kann *gg* 
 thx 4 comments
 greez


----------



## Tobias Menzel (15. Januar 2006)

Hi,

1. Die Suche nach "slice" im html-Bereich wird unzählige Threads hevorbringen, die dieses Thema erschöpfend behandeln.

2. Dein Beitrag ist aufgrund von Chatausdrücken, mangelnder Rechtschreinbung und völligem Verzicht auf Großbuchstaben sowie Satzzeichen so gut wie unlesbar. Lies Dir bitte noch einmal Punkt 12 unserer Netiquette durch.

3. - geschlossen -
.


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2006)

Ich empfehle dir die Netiquette dieses Forums und insbesondere die Regel Nr.12.

[editpost] Da war jemand schneller ...


----------

